# Prüfen ob Großbuchstabe



## mmike (1. August 2008)

Hallo,

ich muß bei einer Texteingabe prüfen ob es Klein- oder Großbuchstaben sind ? Wie kann ich das ? Ich will nicht umwandeln, einfach nur wissen ob groß oder klein ?
Hat jemand einen Tip ? 

Danke im vorraus

mike


----------



## VoScUr (1. August 2008)

Hallo,

würde versuchen das ganze über den Ascii code deiner eingabe zu lösen, erst zeichenlänge Prüfen, dann schleife erstellen und dann mit Ifabfrage die einzelnen Zeichen über die asciitabelle überprüfen ( 65 - 90 groß, 97-122 klein ).


Bsp.:

i% = Len(Text1.Text)

For f% = 1 To i%
x$ = Asc(Mid(Text1.Text, f%))

If x$ >= 65 And x$ <= 90 Then
MsgBox "Großbuchsstabe"
ElseIf x$ >= 97 And x$ <= 122 Then
MsgBox "kleinbuchstabe"
Else
MsgBox "Zahl oder anderes Ascii Zeichen"
End If
Next f%


----------



## ronaldh (1. August 2008)

Wenn Du es so machst, wie VoScUr geschrieben hat, dann musst Du natürlich auch auf ÄÖÜ prüfen (die würden sonst untder den Tisch fallen. 

Und natürlich musst Du Dir überlegen, was Du zurück geben willst, wenn ein Text aus Groß- und Kleinbuchstaben besteht (was ja häufig die Regel ist).


----------



## DrSoong (1. August 2008)

Noch was einfacheres:

```
Private Sub Text1_KeyPress(KeyAscii As Integer)
 If Chr(KeyAscii) = LCase(Chr(KeyAscii)) Then Label1 = "kleinbuchstabe" Else Label1 = "GROSSBUCHSTABE"
End Sub
```
Hier wird die Eingabe einer Textbox (*Text1*) geprüft und in einem Label (*Label1*) das Ergebnis ausgegeben.


Der Doc!


----------

